# New Acorus and Spathiphyllum for riparium culture



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Friday afternoon a box arrived with a couple of really promising new riparium plants. I had placed an order with Asiatica Nursery (external link), a Pennsylvania-based operation that offers many unusual tropicals and houseplants of Asian origin.

I was pleased to get my hands on this one, _Acorus gramineus_ 'Omogo'. One of my most successful accessions for ripariums to date is 'Ogon', a cultivar of _A. gramineus_ with shiny lime green pinstriped leaves. 'Omogo' is in fact of wild origin and retains a more natural hue, a dark satiny green, although it appears to have the same shape as 'Ogon'. I think that I will be able to mix these two to great effect, setting up contrast with two plants having similar forms, but distinctcolorations.










I should be able to use the second new plant in a similar way, although this one's chartreuse to yellow will contrast with the dark green of most similar varieties. This is the aptly-named 'Golden Glow' _Spathiphyllum_ peace lily.










I am eager to try these out in riparium compositions. I'm pretty certain that they will grow well in moderate lighting.


----------



## Rikesh (Jul 25, 2009)

Peace Lily Will grow even in low lighting conditions. High Lights will help in flower(spath) production though.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, you have to be careful to not put them under very bright light though, because they will become chlorotic.

I highly recommend checking out that Asiatica Nursery catalog. They have a lot of wild stuff, although these two were among just a few that I found there suitable for growing in water.

I have a new riparium setup in mind that will use mostly low to moderate light aroids, especially _Spathiphyllum_, _Calocasia_ and probably also _Cryptocoryne ciliata_.


----------



## Rikesh (Jul 25, 2009)

I keep mine outside and I never get any problem, unless the soil is dry...


----------

